# Sommerfeld Tools Key Code?



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Helo all,

I was about to make a purchase on the Sommerfeld Tools site. While going to checkout, I noticed an option to enter a "Key Code". Does anyone know what this is?

I'm purchasing an expensive (to me anyway) item and I wouldn't want to miss a potential discount. I might then be able to afford a bit set they have also. 

That Junior Cove Raised Panel Set really looks interesting. Junior Cove Raised Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I don't know but a quick phone call may get the info you want But check out the link below  they may knock the price down a bit more...can't hurt to ask...

3pc. CMT Junior Raised Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Clearance/products/538/
=========



mpbc48 said:


> Helo all,
> 
> I was about to make a purchase on the Sommerfeld Tools site. While going to checkout, I noticed an option to enter a "Key Code". Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the response.

I called them once today to find out if they really had the Triton TRA001/TRC001 in stock. (Some sites claim "in stock", but when you get to checkout, it "usually ships in 2 to 4 weeks" is common, or, you get redirected to Amazon, and Amazon says the same thing . I'm amazed how many sites redirect to Amazon.

Anyway, I'll call them back to find out about the "key code" and post the information here.

The CMT/Sommerfeld Jr bit set is actually $10 more than the Sommerfeld. Would it be worth the $10 to buy the CMT instead? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> The CMT/Sommerfeld Jr bit set is actually $10 more than the Sommerfeld. Would it be worth the $10 to buy the CMT instead?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hi Mike. 
I would ask them what the difference is in the sets. They may have different reveal sizes. 

I know there is a difference between the older CMT/Sommerfeld Cabinet bits & the newer Sommerfeld bits. The CMT bits have a 7/16" detail, tongue & groove. 
Where the Sommerfeld bits have a 1/2". This gives more meat for the joint & makes the math easier for sizing your parts.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

James,

They are the Junior sets and look to be pretty much the same. The profiles may be a bit different, so you're probably correct.

I am no more enlightened than I was before, regarding the "key code"

I was told that I didn't need to put anything in it. But I still wanted to know what it was for, so I asked if it was for a catalog number? She said, and I quote, "I don't know what its for, its just there." 

I can't say I am satisfied with that answer, but I'll not pursue it further. The tone and speed of her voice made me feel as if I was bothering her, during *both* calls. Having a bad day maybe.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

All I can say talk with the MAN ,,Marc only, Donna is nice but she can be a bit sharp at times..

=====



mpbc48 said:


> James,
> 
> They are the Junior sets and look to be pretty much the same. The profiles may be a bit different, so you're probably correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob,

Musta caught her on one of her sharp days. ":^) 
I'll remember Marc for future reference.

Mike


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

*customer service*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> All I can say talk with the MAN ,,Marc only, Donna is nice but she can be a bit sharp at times..
> 
> =====


 Bob I am new to the forum,your input is astounding.I am not computer literate so I do not know how to post pictures though I haven't much to show anyway.I just ordered some tools from sommerfeld tools.If you have or anyone else for that matter have any issues with your order email, [email protected].I have always found her to be very helpful.


----------

